# hello from Maryland!



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome!

When you search for info on the site, using the Google search on the http://www.beesource.com/ page allows for 3 character searches which can be helpful.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome CW!


----------



## cwhip (Sep 17, 2012)

Great Thank you! I have been reading all morning and getting even more excited to
start my new hobby. we plan to start with 2 hives I have read the 8 frames are better
then the 10 frame hive? also I want to de grass a 20 foot x 20 foot square section in my yard thats full sun, mulch and plant wildflowers around it so I wont need to get too close to the hives while doing yardwork I'm not sure if mulch is ok around bees? I have a lot to learn especially the bee keeping lingo like what is a nuc?
I have several hobbies I keep chickens,breed Rottweilers on occasion, beer wine and mead making and of course gardening and canning this all keeps me pretty busy thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

cwhip, 8 frame hives are not as heavy as a 10 frame {a little easier on the back}, they are worth considering if you have not purchased boxes yet. Nuc is short for nucleus which is a small hive of bees {4 or 5 frame}that has fully drawn comb, a laying queen, honey and pollen stores, in other words a nucleus of a large hive. I welcome you to the site and to beekeeping.


----------



## cwhip (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks Bill, this is the kit I was thinking of starting with the guy who makes them lives near me 
what do you think?

http://www.htkbeesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=58&product_id=73


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

cwhip, that looks like a nice starter kit, it should work fine for you, looks like a pretty good deal to me. You could purchase your equipment now and then do the assembly and painting this winter, that way you will be ready to go come springtime.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

cwhip said:


> snip
> 
> this is the kit I was thinking of starting with the guy who makes them lives near me
> what do you think?
> ...



Some people would suggest that you avoid buying a kit. 

It's easy to order a kit, but you could be disappointed with some of the items.

HTK's box prices are attractive but many hobbyists are using all 8-frame mediums. 

I wouldn't want the feeder, I'd prefer a tall Dadant style smoker, a hooked hive tool is nice as well.

I'd recommend that you read the "first equipment " thread found here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?275-How-to-Start-Beekeeping

I'd read enough so you can decide what's best for you, and not simply buy a kit.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a great site to learn more about bees and beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" sub-forum - it contains many useful suggestions.

I also recommend getting involved in a local club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes and are great places to get connected to nearby beekeepers:
http://www.mdbeekeepers.org/clubs.html

http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/map.htm


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to beekeeping in advance.


----------



## cwhip (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi, all.. the link for my area says it no longer exsists. I found some started kits I was interested in 
but they are no longer available so I thought I would start by preparing an area for my bee yard
however my yard is sloped so I will have to make a large square and level it out but I read that
the hives should be facing southeast, dappled sunlight ,not to wet or too windy I'm afraid I can not
supply all of those requirements. I am feeling a little defeated at this point. is there anyone here in my area
21756 I could really use a mentor..
Thank you all for the warm welcome.
Cindy


----------



## cwhip (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got this email from a local bee keeper that I was hoping would help me get started but he is no help either
here's what he said.. this is not much help to me since my local association is closed...
"There is more to beekeeping than research,reading and visiting me. I highly recommend you contact your local beekeeping association and sign up for their winter classes. These classes are taught by experienced beekeepers. Beekeeping from a book and what you read on the internet is the wrong way to do it. You would have to spend a good few weeks with me every day to really see first hand how its done right."
I think I will stick with raising chickens 
thank you again bee source members for tring to help....


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Don't give up so easily. A few years back I met a couple Maryland beekeepers - Bill and Nancy Troup. Bill was the MD state apiary inspector at the time, and both he and his wife are Master Beekeepers and have taught many beginning beekeeping classes. I just checked Google maps, and they live near you, down in Williamsport. Why don't you give them a call, ask about beekeeping classes and getting started with beekeeping. Here's a cut and paste of their contact info I found online - hope it's still current:
Honeyfield Apiary
William Troup III
10618 Honeyfield Road, Williamsport, MD 21795
301.223.9662, 240.217.9662
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## cwhip (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Indy, I emailed them but the mail came back to me it said Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently: I will try to call later today. I dont want to give up but it seems theres not a lot of help /classes
in my area... I will keep tring there has to be someone near that can point me in the right direction.
Cindy


----------

